# Kiwi Mk2 Engine



## vcutajar (Feb 3, 2013)

Finally after 14 months working on it, the engine is now complete.

The full build log can be found at :  http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f23/kiwi-mk2-engine-15903/

When I started this project I noticed that there wasn't a lot of information on the internet about this engine, so it was decided to make the build log as detailed as possible with all my ups and downs included.

I hope you like my crude first attempt at building my first engine and excuse the fact that I am quite proud of it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6ea-0GQZQY[/ame]

And some glamour shots


----------



## metalmad (Feb 3, 2013)

Top Job Vince
A lovely Engine Thm:
Pete


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 3, 2013)

vcutajar said:


> excuse the fact that I am quite proud of it.



You should be, she's beautiful!


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice work and an excellent result. Congrats!


----------



## vcutajar (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks guys

Vince


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 4, 2013)

Very impressive project and workmanship.
Congratulations on its successful completion.
Gail in NM


----------



## Ramon (Feb 4, 2013)

Vince - my apologies but I have only just become aware of your super engine build. 

Some lovely machining there and a nicely finished engine you have every right to feel justifiably proud of. What's next - can I tempt you with a diesel  - on second thoughts fuel could be a problem where you are 

Whatever, congrats on such a super build

A sparky is something I would like to tackle but ooh - when ????

Regards - Ramon


----------



## vcutajar (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Gail and Ramon.

Diesel......who knows.  Maybe sometime in the future.  At the moment it's either going to be a Hoglet or a Corliss.  Leaning mostly on the Corliss if I find the required material.

Vince


----------



## vcutajar (Jun 20, 2020)

Just noticed that the link in my first post to the build log does not work anymore.

Updated link:






						Kiwi Mk2 Engine
					

After trawling the forum for the last 2 weeks and learning new things from the postings, I have finally taken the plunge. I have decided to build my first IC engine. I also took a decision to use castings which is also a first for me. I bought the kit of the Kiwi Mk2 from Hemingway Kits...




					www.homemodelenginemachinist.com
				






Vince


----------

